# 72 Massive Briar Pipe Collection



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm selling this nice collection on eBay,
 I will attempt to detail each pipe, but assume that there are fills, teeth marks, general wear, but nothing that isn't smokeable.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Premium-DELUXE-...Z4119QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


 1. Pipe Maker Montford 14K Gold band

 2. Mpb's 0505 Italy

 3. The Tinder Noble Israel

 4. Hilson Maestro 279 Belgium

 5. Meerschaum (?) real Art work

 6. Royale Denmark

 7. Churchwarden Savinelli 601 Italy

 8. Bark Grai Italy

 9. Yello Bole Tweed (briar)

 10. K&P Peterson Silver band Dublin Irland

 11. Mello Bowl

 12. Supreme 9407

 13. Unsmoked Lord Tennyson

 14. Italy

 15. Winthrop Crown logo

 16. Churchwarden Mark Forter

 17. GHD speciale Paris France

 18. Unsmoked 306 Italy

 19. Unsmoked 307 Italy

 20. Stanley pocet pipe

 21. Yello bole KBB Imperial 3122

 22. Dry Filter

 23. Amphora xtra 813

 24. Chap Saint Claude France

 25. Selected Lion logo

 26. Commodore

 27. Jeantet J logo

 28. Mastercraft custom made france

 29. Everest

 30. Savinelli 014 Milano Italy

 31. Chelsea Iris logo

 32. St. Oharles B logo

 33. Amphora xtra 814

 34. Real Congo France

 35. Van Roy pat. 2461905

 36. Bari Special Handcut 847 Denmark

 37. Cavered in Italy

 38. Made in London England

 39. Crown Duke

 40. Willard Yellow Dot

 41. Kingsway 86 London England

 42. Bentley

 43. British Buttner patent 318962

 44. Duke

 45. Viscount 85

 46. Stright Grain 9436 London England

 47. Swiss Dry Smoker France

 48. Bretton Hall

 49. Medico Apollo

 50. Jarl 791 Denmark

 51. KBB Carburetor pat. 2082106

 52. Kaywoodie 07

 53. Manxland 122 Great Britan

 54. Yello bole Standard

 55. Elsinor

 56. Willard Yellow Dot

 57. Westbrook pat. 2461905

 58. Brewster Italy

 59. Dunmoor

 60. Duke

 61. Mastercraft satin Grain Italy

 62. Kaywoodie Signet

 63. Suffolk

 64 Starfire pat. 2461905

 65. Grand Duke

 66. Courrieu Cogolin

 67. Star Board Watch

67. Starfire Bulldog

 68. Madison Cpeciallity prepared

 69. Tamk Italian

 70. EP made in london, England

 71. Craft 2 33 Silver band

 72 Charatan 2109 London England

Good luck with bidding.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

Holy :BS
You can't individually sell them ?


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

Thillium said:


> Holy :BS
> You can't individually sell them ?




I don't have enough time to sell them individually..
but after the worldwide ebay strike I will list another massive lot like this


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

Subotaj said:


> I don't have enough time to sell them individually..
> but after the worldwide ebay strike I will list another massive lot like this


haha nice quick edit I saw there  I plan on collecting those pipes as well :ss:ss I think I'm going to buy one in the next week or two.


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

> haha nice quick edit I saw there  I plan on collecting those pipes as well I think I'm going to buy one in the next week or two.


If i have to choose only five that I really, really loved to smoke I would choose:

1. (72) Charatan 2109 London England - No words.. Elite smoker.

2. (10) K&P Peterson Silver band Dublin Irland - you know.. Peterson.

3. (4) Hilson Maestro 279 Belgium - I loved to smoke this pipe when i was go out to my local pub.. with some good Unfiltered German beer and live rock music but with the new law in Israel, we can't smoke anymore inside pubs.

4. (6) Royale Denmark - this is one of my top favorites near by the computer.

5. (27) Jeantet J logo - another great smoker.

For now, I'm Collecting and smoking mostly Mario Grandi pipes.


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey brother,

That's pretty awesome, so you guys robbed some ole wealthy Israeli man of his Lifelong Briar collection.....huh? J/k.....hehehe.

Don't sweat the BS smoking bans, even in England they've become the UBER Nany union looking down upon those whom Enjoy the *simple pleasures* as a Menace to Soceity.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Sweet Jesus that's a nice collection!!


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

1 day to go.


----------

